# Aqueon OptiBright LED Light



## ScubaSteve13 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello - I just bought an Aqueon OptiBright LED light.

https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/fish/lighting/led-lighting/aqueon-optibright-max-led-lighting-system-30-36.html

One of the features is a timer for White, Blue and RGB lights. I can programme what time i can have each light turn on and off.

*How would you set it up?*

White = From ___ To ___
Blue = From ___ To ___
RGB = From ___ To ___

Thanks


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a 24"
Blue 730 to 2130
Rgb 800 to 2100
White 900 to 1700

Choose your timing depending on how early you're awake to need the lights and when you're done for the night. Reduce as needed if you see excessive algae, starting by cutting the white time. You can always keep the timer short and just turn on the whites when you're looking at the tank


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Personally I have mine set up as follows.

Whites: 7:00AM-7:00PM
Blue: 6:00AM-9:00PM
RGB: 9:00AM-6:00PM

The RGB is what I've found causes the quickest algae buildup, likely due to it being set to turn on the red lights. Otherwise though it's a fairly lengthy lighting time I haven't had much algae as of yet.


----------



## ScubaSteve13 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks *QWC *and *AustinLear*! 
Appreciate the feedback. Great advice!


----------

